# Can't remove thru axle on rear wheel



## switters73 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and am just getting back into biking. I got some flats this weekend and can't remove the rear wheel. It's a sunringle hub with a Maxle 12*142 thru axle. The quick release lever will fold out, but when I insert it into the groove to loosen the axle, it feels like it has been machined tightened, and it won't budge. It feels like feel like the lever it going to break if I put any more pressure on it. I'm sure I'm missing something, but I honestly can't figure it out. Thanks for any support.


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

lots of lube, be careful not to damage the dropouts..take it to a shop see if they can cut it, better pay for a new axle than a new frame...


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

Try a search on the forum or on google and you'll probably see your not the first to have this issue. Here is one result of a search:

http://forums.mtbr.com/downhill-freeride/help-seized-thru-axle-641139.html


----------



## switters73 (Jul 9, 2014)

I tried lubing it, and finally gave up and took it to my LBS. The mechanic said he'd never seen one so tight, but after several tries he was able to remove the axle. It broke in the process, so a new axle is on the way. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## joel787 (Nov 21, 2011)

dab a little anti seize on the threads for next time


----------

